# how early in pregnancy can constipation happen?



## strdstkittenx

i am on CD18 out of a 28-32 day cycle. i had sex during when ovulation should have occurred and the past few days, i have had constipation and a lot of gas and pressure. it takes me forever to go and whenever i do, its only small pieces and hard (tmi sorry) but i read that constipation can be an early sign of pregnancy and happen as early as conception....the reason the poop would be hard is because your body is sucking out every possible nutrient for the baby. 

i NEVER have this problem, EVER thats why i am wondering whats going on and if i might be pregnant. also been experiencing headaches, slight nausea and some lightheadedness.

any advice would be great and thank you ladies! :flower:


----------



## MalsKerry

Yep happened straight away for me like I didn't even know I was pregnant yet probably week after conception xo


----------



## strdstkittenx

MalsKerry said:


> Yep happened straight away for me like I didn't even know I was pregnant yet probably week after conception xo


yeah i know its too early to test but i read that some people get it before they even know theyre pregnant! and you confirmed that for me :) i know everyone and every pregnancy is different, but i am NEVER constipated thats why i think something is up.....dont want to get my hopes up though


----------



## strdstkittenx

it's like bunny poop! :(


----------



## mrstrouble

Immediately! I'm 6.5 weeks pregnant and I swear I've been constipated for at least 5.5 weeks lol:shrug:


----------



## BfromTexas

I definitely felt constipated like a week after conception! I thought it was just the prenatal vitamins I was taking? I know iron can affect your bowel movements! Buuutttttt I'm 6 weeks and it hasnt gone away!


----------



## strdstkittenx

mrstrouble said:


> Immediately! I'm 6.5 weeks pregnant and I swear I've been constipated for at least 5.5 weeks lol:shrug:

lol thank you for ur reply, its too early for me to test but something is up...it has been liek this the past week or so..


----------



## strdstkittenx

BfromTexas said:


> I definitely felt constipated like a week after conception! I thought it was just the prenatal vitamins I was taking? I know iron can affect your bowel movements! Buuutttttt I'm 6 weeks and it hasnt gone away!


ive been taking my prenatals for almost 2 months and have been fine...just in the past week i have been constipated and whenever i go its only bunny poop! ahhh i really think i might be pregnant. too early to test tho


----------



## BfromTexas

strdstkittenx said:


> BfromTexas said:
> 
> 
> I definitely felt constipated like a week after conception! I thought it was just the prenatal vitamins I was taking? I know iron can affect your bowel movements! Buuutttttt I'm 6 weeks and it hasnt gone away!
> 
> 
> ive been taking my prenatals for almost 2 months and have been fine...just in the past week i have been constipated and whenever i go its only bunny poop! ahhh i really think i might be pregnant. too early to test thoClick to expand...


You probably are! :) I just started taking prenatals a week before my missed period.

I knew I was pregnant a week before my missed period. My nipples were super sore and I felt exhausted. I just knew I was pregnant. And sure enough I was! Good luck! Hope you get the BFP that you're looking for! :thumbup:


----------



## strdstkittenx

BfromTexas said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BfromTexas said:
> 
> 
> I definitely felt constipated like a week after conception! I thought it was just the prenatal vitamins I was taking? I know iron can affect your bowel movements! Buuutttttt I'm 6 weeks and it hasnt gone away!
> 
> 
> ive been taking my prenatals for almost 2 months and have been fine...just in the past week i have been constipated and whenever i go its only bunny poop! ahhh i really think i might be pregnant. too early to test thoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably are! :) I just started taking prenatals a week before my missed period.
> 
> I knew I was pregnant a week before my missed period. My nipples were super sore and I felt exhausted. I just knew I was pregnant. And sure enough I was! Good luck! Hope you get the BFP that you're looking for! :thumbup:Click to expand...

ive had weird twinges i have never felt before a few times yesterday in what felt like my left ovary. quick sharp pain. also had alot of creamy white discharge when i went to the bathroom tonight. it has no smell and its not liek ewcm but not thick either, somewhere in between. discharge i have never had before, i am only 5 dpo but i hope its a good sign. i also feel more tired....we shall see and thanks fo rthe kind words


----------



## TranquilAngst

I had this problem too right away, but I always get it a week before AF so for me it was nothing new. strdskitten, i think what makes it a good sign for you is that it's something new and out of the ordinary. Baby dust!


----------



## strdstkittenx

TranquilAngst said:


> I had this problem too right away, but I always get it a week before AF so for me it was nothing new. strdskitten, i think what makes it a good sign for you is that it's something new and out of the ordinary. Baby dust!

exactly! i never have constipation and this seems like a huge sign to me. last night at 4dpo, i also has some milkywhite creamy discharge and alot of it! odorless too. i researched and found out that it is leukorrhea and that it is a sign of early pregnancy/pregnancy! also the night before that i had a really weird twinge/sharp pain in what felt like my left ovary....ill keep my FX'ed and thank you for the baby dust! :D


----------



## taylorxx

I had it immediately after ovulation EVERY cycle. It's from the increase in progesterone. I had it in both my pregnant and non pregnant cycles. If it usually doesn't happen to you that could be a good sign that progesterone is higher than other cycles.. which could indicate pregnancy. Good luck! x


----------



## starlightlynn

I have had mine from the get go and it is no fun, especially when it bouncing between that and diarrhea, which is no fun either.


----------



## AusGirl86

strdstkittenx said:


> TranquilAngst said:
> 
> 
> I had this problem too right away, but I always get it a week before AF so for me it was nothing new. strdskitten, i think what makes it a good sign for you is that it's something new and out of the ordinary. Baby dust!
> 
> exactly! i never have constipation and this seems like a huge sign to me. last night at 4dpo, i also has some milkywhite creamy discharge and alot of it! odorless too. i researched and found out that it is leukorrhea and that it is a sign of early pregnancy/pregnancy! also the night before that i had a really weird twinge/sharp pain in what felt like my left ovary....ill keep my FX'ed and thank you for the baby dust! :DClick to expand...

I have had constipation and this cm as well - very strange for me! I am 6DPO as well - when are you testing?


----------



## Future Mama

I had severe constipation starting at 6dpo which is when I suspected I was pregnant.


----------



## strdstkittenx

taylorxx said:


> I had it immediately after ovulation EVERY cycle. It's from the increase in progesterone. I had it in both my pregnant and non pregnant cycles. If it usually doesn't happen to you that could be a good sign that progesterone is higher than other cycles.. which could indicate pregnancy. Good luck! x

Yes i am thinking its a good sign too, thank you :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

starlightlynn said:


> I have had mine from the get go and it is no fun, especially when it bouncing between that and diarrhea, which is no fun either.

FX'ed for me! Thanks!


----------



## strdstkittenx

AusGirl86 said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TranquilAngst said:
> 
> 
> I had this problem too right away, but I always get it a week before AF so for me it was nothing new. strdskitten, i think what makes it a good sign for you is that it's something new and out of the ordinary. Baby dust!
> 
> exactly! i never have constipation and this seems like a huge sign to me. last night at 4dpo, i also has some milkywhite creamy discharge and alot of it! odorless too. i researched and found out that it is leukorrhea and that it is a sign of early pregnancy/pregnancy! also the night before that i had a really weird twinge/sharp pain in what felt like my left ovary....ill keep my FX'ed and thank you for the baby dust! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I have had constipation and this cm as well - very strange for me! I am 6DPO as well - when are you testing?Click to expand...

Very strange for me too! Hmm my ticker says 8 days but ill prob wait a week and a half. FX'ed for us! :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

Future Mama said:


> I had severe constipation starting at 6dpo which is when I suspected I was pregnant.

I suspect that I might be too. Please god!!! How long did u wait to test?


----------



## strdstkittenx

I have super sore/sensitive nipples today!


----------



## aanch

strdstkittenx - Any luck with your tests ? Did you test and got a BFP... I am in same boat .. 7DPO today & constipated since last 2-3 days .. also creamy discharge.. was wondering if i should get my hopes high .. lemme know about your test results.. Thanks


----------



## strdstkittenx

aanch said:


> strdstkittenx - Any luck with your tests ? Did you test and got a BFP... I am in same boat .. 7DPO today & constipated since last 2-3 days .. also creamy discharge.. was wondering if i should get my hopes high .. lemme know about your test results.. Thanks

was supposed to get :witch: on the 11th, still hasnt come. and i tested the other day @ 16dpo with FMU and :bfn: still not giving up hope since no :witch: or :bfp: but its stressing me out FX'ed for you


----------



## ami1985

fx for your bfp. Must say im suffering with constipation, not in usual sense of I cant go just in the snese Im not going as often as Id like xx


----------



## KylieDee

I'm 5w 6d and have had horrible constipation for the last couple of weeks, feel very bloated.
Fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## BabyJewel

Hi ... i was constipated for at lest a few weeks and i found out a about 13 days ago we were pregnant ... hope u are too


----------



## Betheney

pre-natal vitamins caused it for me so it started the moment i took them


----------



## Ray ray

Hey I've been having bad cramps n constipation for the last few days after having sex before on and on the day I ovulated. I don't expect my period for another 2 weeks. So not sure if I'm preg or not. But I'm really hoping I am.


----------



## Lish123

I've been lucky in the constipation department. So far, so good. Gas/cramps is another thing, though. Of course, now that I've said that, I've probably jinxed it and will become consitpated immaediately. :growlmad:


----------



## meandmrb2011

4dpo for me & i knew i was preggo by that :) i had twinges & just got more & more bunged up lol(tmi sorry) and then 10dpo i got an IB bleed . dust for you :)


----------



## malia

I've been constipated since the 2 week wait, its starting to ease up now though :)


----------



## preggylady

This is happening to me as well, i have this milky vaginal discharge,a little crumps and constipation. i havnt taken the hpt test yet,and i think i might be 1week pregnant.


----------

